# Google cache



## Dark_Fighter (25. August 2004)

Hi ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe für jemanden eine Seite entworfen und sie auf dem kostenlosen Arcor Space gestellt, weil ich das Design hier bewerten lassen wollte. Jetzt wusste ich nicht das die Seite dadurch bei google eingetragen wurde und das sollte nicht sein bzw. sie ist im Cache drin weil inzwischen habe ich nur noch das Design im Web und man kann sie mit Suchbegriffen nicht mehr finden. Weiss wer wie man die aus dem Cache rausbekommt ? Ich finde auch keine Kontakt Email oder so.


----------



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*Also...*

Genaues weiß ich dazu leider auch nicht aber wenn du deine Seite da mit Hello Engines oder ähnlichem eingetragen hast dann schreib die doch mal an vielleicht können die dir ja weiter helfen.
Viel Glück


----------



## Dark_Fighter (25. August 2004)

Ich hab sie nicht eingetragen das ist ja das Problem ich wusste das gar nicht. Arcor freespace macht das antscheinend automatisch, jedoch ist sie jetzt nur noch im Cache drin.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2004)

Hallo.....


dass die Seite bei Google drinnen ist, wird wahrscheinlich nur daran liegen, dass Google den Link hier weiterverfolgt hat.....soweit ich weiss, kann man bei Google nur Domains anmelden...keine Verzeichnisse/Seiten....und eine Domain ist das bei arcor ja nicht.

Herausbekommen auf die schnelle kannst du das nicht, ....da du ja logischerweise keinen Google-Account für diese Seite bei Arcor hast.

Du kannst aber Google veranlassen, in Zukunft dort nix mehr zu verfolgen...Infos dazu 

Ansonsten bliebe dir nur, abzuwarten, bis der nächste Frühjahrsputz im Google-Cache kommt


----------

